# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Kisha e Laçit

## NoName

_Pershendetje te gjithve!!_ 

Do kisha deshire qe ne kete teme 
te diskutonim rreth kishes se Shna Ndoit ne Lac te Kurbinit. 

Eshte nje nder kishat e vetme ne Shqiperi qe frekuentohet nga te gjitha fete. 



*NoName*

----------


## Pasiqe

> _Pershendetje te gjithve!!_ 
> 
> Eshte nje nder kishat e vetme ne Shqiperi qe frekuentohet nga te gjitha fete. 
> 
> *NoName*


Mos do te thuash "nje nder kishat e shumta",  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Angjelini

Eshte nje   vend i shejte   dhe un besoj  shum

----------


## NoName

gjergji, ke plotesisht te drejte

----------


## PLAZHISTI

> Mos do te thuash "nje nder kishat e shumta",



  NUK DUA TI KUNDERVIHEM MENDIMIT TUAJ , NE SHQIPERI  KA SHUME KISHA  POR ASNJERA  NGA ATO  NUK MUNDE TE NGJASOJE  ME TE ,KJO KISHE KA BER AQE SHUME  SA QE KA BER PER VETE SHUME BESIMTAR  TE FEVE TE NDRYSHME  TE SHKOJNE PER TE KRYER  RITET E KISHES..................

 Me kete doja te te thoja qe kjo kishe njifet dhe vete vatikani ne itali e i kane kushtuar nje vemendje te vecante qe shume shpejte nje titulle te larte nga VATIKANI..................................

Sa per dijeni diten qe feston kisha diten e vet  me  12 . QERSHOR te cdo viti ne kishe brenda nuk behet fjale te ket vende ,por gjate rruges  500 -600 metra para se shkon larte nuk munde te kaloshe nga njerzit , flejne perjashte .

 Me thoni ju ne cfar kishe tjeter ndodhe ky fenomen qe ndodhe aty,mos llogarit qe gjithe ditet e javes shkojne njerez te feve te ndryshme , mos harrojm qe eshte  KISHE KATOLIKE.

----------


## asopaj

Edhe rreth qabes ne arabi mblidhen me shume se ne Lac.
A mos do te thote se edhe ai na qenka vend i shenjt?

Kur Jezusi u takua me gruan tek pusi, i tha se do te vij dita qe njerezit nuk do shkojn as ne ate mal e as ne kete mal per te adhuruar Perendine, por do adhurojn ne zemrat e tyre.

Vendi ku zoti ndodhet eshte ne vet besimtarin e jo ne lisa e nje kodra.

asopaj

----------


## Nyx

Personalisht kam qen dy here ne kishen e Shen Ndoit ... ne ate kohe te tjera mendime kisha rreth fese, tani eshte thjesht nje relike e cmuar (mendimi im ky).
Natyra perreth me ka len shum shum mbresa, megjithese po flasim per ketu e nja 10-12 vjet te shkuara, nuk e di sa ka ndryshuar tani.

----------


## Bejbi

Kisha e lacit eshte nje nder kishat me em ze ne fene katolike.
Eshte nje kishe qe eshte permendur per mrekullite e saj dhe qe frekuentohet na te gjitha fete.
Te le pa mend besimi fetar te njerez te shumte te feve te ndryshme.Per mua ky shenjt eshte ai qe me ka ndihmuar ne cdo hap te jetes time dhe besoj shume ne te
.

----------


## Apollyon

Ne kishen e Laçit kan ndodh mrekulli nga me te ndryshmet. Un kam jetuar ne Laç edhe per neve ai vend eshte me te vertete i shenjte. Kisha e Laçit eshte vend qe ndodhin mrekulli,  edhe kam degjuar, edhe kam pare mrekulli ne ate vend.

Nuk besoj ne kisha e ne xhamia, ama kisha e Laçit eshte komplet ndryshe, eshte vend i shenjte.

me date 13 qershor, ne ato male ske ku te ulesh ne asnje cope vend, ajo eshte dite e shenjte, edhe ja vlen te fleshe aty.

----------


## elsaa

Personalisht nuk besoj shume ne kisha dhe xhamia . Por jane disa vende te shenjta qe nuk ke sesi te mos i besosh .
Kisha e Laçit eshte vend i shenjt , dhe ka prova per kete  jo thashetheme ,por ka bere shume Mrekulli.
Desha te permend ketu edhe nje vend tjeter te shenjt. Ne malin e Shkelzenit ne rrethin e Tropojes ndodhet nje varr i shenjt , dhe thone se ka lidhje me Kishen e Lacit . Edhe aty cdo vit ( ka nje date te caktuar , por e kam harru, e di qe korrik-gusht) dalin ne Shkelzen edhe pse eshte shume larg ne maje te malit , dhe duhet te pakten 6-7 ore kembe nga ku perfundon rruga e makines te dalesh , por ne ate date te vitit mbushet plot dhe  flejn gjithe naten aty , ne mal dmth.

----------


## drague

PRALLA ME MRET :Lulja3:

----------


## maryp

kisha e lacit feston diten e saj me 13 qershor.me siguri eshte nje vend i vecante dhe nuk eshte fakti qe eshte kishe arsyeja qe kane ndodhur mrekulli, ai vend ka qene i tille qe kur ishte germalle, nuk ka lidhje me fene fare. Ka lidhje me besimin qe njeriu ka ne ate vend te shenjte. 

Tregohet nje legjende mbi historine e kishes se Laçit. Fillimisht kishin filluar ta ndertonin perballe kodres ku ndodhet tani. Legjenda thote qe gjate nates nje qerre me buaj merrte guret e kishes dhe i dergonte tek kodra ku sot ndodhet kisha, dhe kjo gje vazhdoi per disa kohe me rradhe. Pastaj kur e zbuluan vendosen ta ndertonin kishen aty ku eshte tani.

Ne kohen e xhaxhit, meqe nuk lejohej praktikimi i fese, ne ditet e shenuara vendoseshin ushtare qe te ndalonin njerzit te shkonin tek germallat e kishes, por besimi ishte aq i madh saqe njerzit e gjenin gjithmone nje menyre per te vajtur atje.

----------


## xfiles

Po i besoj, ka shume vende te tilla te shperndara neper shqiperi, vende te shenjta qe me siguri jane kthyer ne kisha pas perhapjes se fese se krishtere por qe kane rrenjet ne lashtesi. 
Nje kishe e tille eshte dhe ne fshatin tim, ku kane gjetur sherim shume njerez, kisha e Shenkollit quhet, dhe ne data te shenuara (por jo detyrimisht) njerezit shkojne per te fjetur atje. Data e mire nuk me kujtohet, por eshte aty rrotull dates 20 maj.

----------


## alnosa

> Po i besoj, ka shume vende te tilla te shperndara neper shqiperi, vende te shenjta qe me siguri jane kthyer ne kisha pas perhapjes se fese se krishtere por qe kane rrenjet ne lashtesi. 
> Nje kishe e tille eshte dhe ne fshatin tim, ku kane gjetur sherim shume njerez, kisha e Shenkollit quhet, dhe ne data te shenuara (por jo detyrimisht) njerezit shkojne per te fjetur atje. Data e mire nuk me kujtohet, por eshte aty rrotull dates 20 maj.


Kam degjuar edhe per kishen e Shen Kozmait qe ndodhet ne nje fshat te Fierit .
S'kam qene dhe nuk i besoj  por shume shkojne per mire atje .

----------


## drague

do t'ju kundershtoj pak .vellai im ka lindur diten e Shenkollit dhe lindi shume i vogel ne peshe.mbas shume perpjekje te mjekeve eshte sot 100kg,ndersa plaka ime thote e shpetoi Shenkolli.bla bla

----------


## BEHARI

vetem Zoti dhe mjeksia mund te sheroj!
as ne kisha as ne xhamia nuk gjen sherim, po nuk respektove keto dy artelnativat qe dhashe me lart!

----------


## maryp

fakti qe ndodhin mrekullira apo gjera te vecanta qe ne nuk dime ti japim nje shpjegim racional nuk do te thote qe ka te beje me fene.per mendimin tim ka te beje shume me ate qe njerezit besojne sepse besimi ndikon shume ne jeten tone dhe na jep force per te bere gjera qe normalisht na duken te pamundura

ndaj fakti qe ne kishen e lacit kane ndodhur mrekullira ka te beje me kete. njerezit kur vene atje jane te predispozuar te besojne me shume dhe kjo i ndihmon per te bere dicka qe normalisht ne vende te tjera apo me doktore dhe spitale nuk do ta benin kurre.
 pra nuk ka rendesi qe besojne ne zot apo ne kishe ap ne shenjtor, rendesi ka te besojne sepse besimi rrit kurajon per te perballuar gjithcka

----------


## alnosa

> pra nuk ka rendesi qe besojne ne zot apo ne kishe ap ne shenjtor, rendesi ka te besojne sepse besimi rrit kurajon per te perballuar gjithcka


Ku te besojne nqs nuk ka rendesi te besojne ne zot e shenjtor ?!
E kishe llafin te besojne ne veten e tyre ?!

----------


## drague

> Ku te besojne nqs nuk ka rendesi te besojne ne zot e shenjtor ?!
> E kishe llafin te besojne ne veten e tyre ?!


ke vetvetja dhe ke shkenca zogu :buzeqeshje:

----------


## maryp

> Ku te besojne nqs nuk ka rendesi te besojne ne zot e shenjtor ?!
> E kishe llafin te besojne ne veten e tyre ?!


besimi ne dicka apo ne dike qe te na ndihmoje te ecim perpara dhe te perballojme veshtiresite.pastaj nese besimi eshte ne zot, kisha , xhami apo gure e drure nuka ka rendesi sepse ajo rrit besimin dhe ne veten tone

rendesi ka qe te mos jemi ekstremiste

----------

